# log cabins



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

do people know where i could find quality log cabins or wooden houses for hedgies, something like this one? http://i022.radikal.ru/0801/f3/060619f988bc.jpg

i googled it, but all the results were about dog houses...

also, are there good stores that specialize in accessories for small animals (within the States)?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't get a wooden house for a hedgehog unless it had seal or something over it that was hedgehog safe. Wood can harbor mites and it's hard to disinfect.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A plastic igloo is a better/safer choice. Some people(Nancy)sell some really cool igloo covers to make it look real pretty.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

how can such polished logs harbor anything? [link removed due to privacy concerns]


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I still wouldn't risk the extra chance of having it bring mites into the cage. I think they can still borrow deep into the wood, and they are probably there from the start [before they get varnished].


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL and that is why my facebook settings are set to "friends only" for everything. 

I agree, those logs don't appear polished at all, you can see threads of shredded wood on the top one, cracks in the sides. 

I guess its your choice, we are just letting you know they can harbor mites. Personally I do everything I can to avoid exposing my hedgies to mites or things that can harbor mites.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

krbshappy71 said:


> LOL and that is why my facebook settings are set to "friends only" for everything.
> 
> I agree, those logs don't appear polished at all, you can see threads of shredded wood on the top one, cracks in the sides.
> 
> I guess its your choice, we are just letting you know they can harbor mites. Personally I do everything I can to avoid exposing my hedgies to mites or things that can harbor mites.


yes, but where would i find such houses? do pet stores carry them? i hear the ones in canada always do, but i'm not sure about here.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The log huts probably would not come with mites but if hedgie has or ever gets mites, you'd have to throw it out. The mites live in the little cracks and under the bark. Even if the hut doesn't have bark on it, some do, some don't, all wood has little cracks. 

I will say from personal experience that those log huts get nasty really fast. I had a rescue come in a few years ago with one and after a good washing I thought I'd let him keep it. Well after picking poop off the top of it and having to wash it constantly, it was just NASTY! These things don't wash well and take some time to dry. My concern was also mold growth from it taking so long to dry.

I would think all petstores would sell them.


----------



## samfun (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi all! I'm new to the forum, this is actually my first post ever, but I'd like to ask about the wooden huts as well. I bought one of those wooden twigloo's before I got Remmington because my local pet store was out of the big plastic ones. He was sleeping in it every night but he's gotten to be considerably bigger since I got him back in February and it seems like he's smushed so I bought him a big plastic igloo.....and he wants nothing to do with it. Now he just sleeps under his litter box which just seems un comfortable and smelly.
So I put the twigloo back a few days ago and he's back to sleeping in it. Any suggestions on getting him to use the plastic one or is he just an odd ball who likes to be squished? 
Thanks 
Sam


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you tried a hedgiebag, which is a warm and snugglely, fleece type bag that you can make easily, he might like that better than his igloo?


----------



## samfun (Jun 19, 2010)

He has a snuggle sack that he loves!! I put it in the igloo to see if he liked it more, but he was only fooled momentarily, then it was right back under the litter box...I think part of the reason he doesn't like it is because it's see through, and he certainly likes his privacy! lol He sleeps in the twigloo now that it's back but it's so small and there's even less room under the litter box!!! He's a chunky monkey and he looks pretty funny flattened under that litter box lol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They all have their own preferences. I have and have had ones that liked total privacy and the darker the igloo the better and loved igloo covers. My Peaches in particular preferred as see through an igloo as possible and if she couldn't see out the sides of it, she would sleep in the doorway. :lol:


----------



## samfun (Jun 19, 2010)

So even though it's small do you think it's okay to keep the twigloo since he likes it so much? Or should I put the plastic one in there and hope for the best?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

no wood then  

re plastic igloo: why plastic though? i'd also think that he might like something softer.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> no wood then
> 
> re plastic igloo: why plastic though? i'd also think that he might like something softer.


Plastic is easy to clean/disinfect. A lot of people also put in hats, sleeping bags, and blankies for their hedgehogs to snuggle under. Those would be a softer hide-away for them.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > no wood then
> ...


yeah, Sweetie LOVES the hats.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

I have an igloo that I filled with fleece strips. Watson loves to snuggle up in there. It gives him some privacy, darkness, and softness. And when it comes time for cleaning, it's easy to disinfect the igloo and wash the fleece strips with everything else.


----------

